# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Bakteret që prodhojnë ar

## Explorer

*Bakteret në gjendje të prodhojnë ar
*

Ata që janë të pasuksesshëm në kërkimin e arit do të mund të regjistrohen në mikrobiologji.

E hënë, 23 Nëntor 2009 13:37


Shkencëtarët, në realitet, kuptuan që bakteret cupriavidus metallidurans mund të prodhojnë ar. Ekipi shkencor rreth Frank Reitha nga Universiteti Adelaide në Australi para disa viteve zbuloi këto baktere në copëzat e arit, duke pyetur nga këto në këtë metal fisnik.

Në hulumtimet e bëra, shkencëtarët kanë konfrontuar bakteret me komplekset helmuese të arit. Cupriavidus metallidurans shumë shpejtë i ka pranuar komplekset toksike të arit. Për t'u ruajtur nga dëmi i këtyre toksineve, bakteret shumë shpejtë i përpunojnë në pjesë të vocërra të arit të pastër. Kështu shtresë pas shtrese krijohen kokrrat e arit. Këta mekanizma janë pasojë e stresit oksidativ, i cili bëhet për shkak të veprimit të komplekseve helmuese të arit. Vie deri te aktivizimi i gjeneve të caktuar produktet e të cilit reduktojnë arin në formën metalike për ne të njohur.

Studimi u krye edhe në ESRF (European Synchrotron Radiation Facility).

----------


## *suada*

Shume interesante!

----------


## xfiles

interesante,
por te thuash qe "prodhojne" ar eshte e pasakte perderisa ata thjesht bejne "rafinimin" e arit qe ndodhet ne toksina,
diçka mund te behet fare thjesht me trajtim kimik,
keshtu qe problemi fillestar per te gjetur arin qendron akoma,
ari, i paster ose jo duhet gjetur perpara se te perpunohet.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Sa eshte kilja e ketyre baktereve, te blej nja 10 kile?  :buzeqeshje:

----------

